# 2013 Allez E5 OSBB vs 2102 Tarmac Apex Mid Compact



## boomersooner69 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm looking to upgrade framesets from my current allez. Whichever I choose I'll be building it up with my current Rival components. The Allez E5 OSBB (frameset) is $800 and the Tarmac is $1500 for the complete bike (i'd disassemble and sell all the parts to offset the additional cost). 

About me: I have no plans to race, I just enjoy riding 3 or 4 times a week with one long 3-4 hour ride on sundays. Mainly for fitness and relaxation.


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

I'd go for Tarmac. Even Roubaix, if you are riding just for joy.


----------

